# How to alt+tab with your mouse



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

This is neat little app , which allows one to switch windows(alt+tab) with the mouse itself without having to repeatly click on the taskbar. 

*How to use:*
Click and hold down the left(or middle/right) mouse button and rotate your mousewheel , then leave the left mouse button. Holding mousebutton down acts like holding alt down and rotating mousewheel emulates pressing tab.

IGNORE THE REST OF THE TUT. INSTEAD GO   HERE
*Setting it up*
We will do this using Powerpro
♥ Download and install
♥ Now, powerpro is a very powerfull application, so don't get overwhelmed..okay? 
♥ open the powerpro configuration window(it will open automatically the first time. Otherwise open pproconf.exe in powerpro's installation folder.
♥ goto gui tab
♥ near the bottom click on 'none' (Next to "+wheel for alt+tab" ) and select any mousebutton from the dropdown to do the switching.
Click ok  and we r done! 

Try it, once u get used to it , u will hate to click on the taskbar.. I am totally addicted to his for over a year now. wldn't touch a mouse without it.

ask me if u get stuck anywhere.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 30, 2008)

thnx ,will try


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

In Xfce Window Manager, you can do it by Middle Click


----------



## New (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information..Will try it out.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 30, 2008)

good tut  thanks!


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanx.....


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks.....


----------



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> In Xfce Window Manager, you can do it by Middle Click


I have spent days trying to get the same effect on linux. but it never worked smoothly. in XFCE this wld 'break' the middle button i.e u won't be able to use the middle button for other purposes..


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks buddy it will help me..!!


----------



## casanova (Jan 30, 2008)

Thx. Will try it.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Great App. Thanx


----------



## chesss (Oct 27, 2008)

shameless bump..
actually I am curious if anyone else is actually using this..


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 27, 2008)

lol.. I have dedicated mouse button to do that


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 27, 2008)

hey thanx......


----------



## hdsk.23 (Oct 31, 2008)

can anyone tell me what is its benefit, i mean we are already taking our mouse to near taskbar then y dont't click on that required application to popup!!!!! think!! how much it take time to click on the application??


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

nice thing


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 1, 2008)

@hdsk.23 
Well when one uses Alt+Tab, its much intuitive.. this trick simulates that.. 
Like, I do havea multimedia keyboard. but changing volume using *Volumouse*; a small free tool which can be used to change volume in numerousways suchas using scroll wheel,etc. I find that easier.. of course, it maybe personal choice.


----------



## chesss (Nov 1, 2008)

^so u actually using this?


> mean we are already taking our mouse to near taskbar


actually we aren't . the mouse can be as far or as near the task bar when you do this..


----------



## Ecko (Nov 1, 2008)

Crappy Piece Of Programming Skills For this to be 3.53 MB


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 1, 2008)

chesss said:
			
		

> ^so u actually using this?


No.  But I was telling him why using this is JUSTIFIED.


----------



## chesss (Nov 1, 2008)

^k


> Crappy Piece Of Programming Skills For this to be 3.53 MB


alt+tab with mouse is just one of the features of powerpro..it also has things like - macros/virtual desktop/mouse gestures/scheduler/reminder/wallpaper changer/dock app /keyboard shortcuts(for win) and a whole scripting language to play with the above features..


----------



## trigger (Nov 12, 2008)

chesss said:


> ask me if u get stuck anywhere.


not working for me


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Keyboard is the fastest way to do anything in computer if u now all shortcuts and is damn fast like me...


----------



## chesss (Nov 12, 2008)

> not working for me


Better tut


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 12, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Crappy Piece Of Programming Skills For this to be 3.53 MB



perfectly said...


----------



## xtremegforce (Nov 16, 2008)

it's a good one in case the keyboard is not working but all in all i would still go to the keyboard for alt+tab though its a nice addon for a mouse


----------

